# Rifles Rifles but what kind?



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

Let me start off by saying hello. I've liked guns of all sorts since I was young. 
(just like I'm sure most here). I have a gun inparticular that I need some assistance on. I've had it since I was a kid but it's past is a mystery to me? It is actually a 22 caliber rifle. (LR) Has a clip and is semi auto. It breaks apart at the forearm by way of a finger grip bolt and has a removable tip that exposes external threads for a supressor I presume? It has adjustable rear sights with markings or clicks that range from 25 yds up to 200 yds. (wow ehh) Now. It says Sovereign (has a crown overtop of the S cast into the metal) on one side where the action is, and, MAR - Made in Italy - SM64 Cal .22 LR on the otherside. It also has a city st and zip stamped on the barrel but is to faint to make out possibly even double stamped. The gun shoots really well and looks nice and (Seems) to be built well. Now my problem. The slide that adjusts the rear sights broke rendering them useless. NO body has ever heard of this gun or seen one that I've talked to. I would like the original sights if possible (which I doubt) but mainly some info from someone familiar... Build dates, retail prices, umm good or bad etc... Any help possible is much appreciated. Sorry so long and cheers guys! Thanks :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

It sounds to me that you have a Military training rifle, from your description of the sights it may be a CZ. If it is a CZ the gun wouldn't be worth over 150 dollars in mint condition.

I don't know where you could get parts.

Post a picture if you can.
:sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

"MAR - Made in Italy - SM64 Cal .22 LR"
Not going to be a CZ if it's made in Italy. Does it look like the rifle in this link:
http://forums.gunbroker.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=180294&#1213126


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi guys. Yeh the price doesn't really matter to me, just something I would like to know. I've seen the pic your talking about Frank but that isn't it. I posted some pics here http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_personal.php?user_id=7734
See if that helps any.. Thanks btw that isnt the correct sights on the rear. I took those from a pellet rifle because they mounted on the scope mounts but they are sitting to high to be functional.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

That is definately not a CZ, looks almost like an early savage or Marlin Papoose. I'm betting that it has some link to either the military or government. Just looks too much like a take down survival rifle, maybe something that would have been stashed in a plane?

Do you remember where the gun was bought?


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

I think it came from a pawnshop where I used to live in KY. Actually I'm sure it did but other than that --> "mystery"<-- I've had it for about umm 17 - 18 years now or so and havent found anything on it yet. Maybe I will never know but it's a nice (different) looking piece. Got a friend who is going to reblue the gun for me so I guess I'll keep it for a while. Who knows, maybe I'll find something on it someday. Just like a little history on it ya know. Thanks for the help tho 



> I think it came from a pawnshop where I used to live in KY. Actually I'm sure it did


EDIT: The gun was purchased from a friends moms boyfriend who was actually from Florida at the time.


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

I just found a little more. This gun was an import by a company in Hialeah Florida called Excam, inc. I think they went out of buisness in 1990 or 1991. They had several different styles off 22 caliber pistols and rifles. As far as the millitary or government thing I have no clue. I just don't see the purpose (for civilians) of a gun that breaks down in less than 10 seconds and comes equipped with a removable tip for a supressor. Who knows, maybe the CIA will see this post and have me assassinated!! (Bring it!!) :sniper: :lol: Anywho..... Godspeed BTW>>> Is the CIA hiring?


----------

